# My first rifle elk hunt



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

And quite possibly the last...........guess it's time to post it up. 


Saturday the opener was good and fun met up with a fellow forum gentleman quartz and we went up for some elk got to the canyon that was holding them on the deer hunt and they were vanished gone very little sign and smell got in there before light and set up with nothing to see hear or smell. Tried to get to a new area that a buddy of mine told me about. Hit some nasty mud puddles and ended up getting my truck stuck in one luckily a jeep came up right behind me and I always have two straps in my truck at all times. He was able to pull me out then he tried to go through it and I was able to return the favor and pull him out. 

Monday morning went up elk hunting To another area that I knew they were at. so I sat up there watching for a while as the elk were coming through I shot a spike elk at 450 yards down one hill and up another he ran down and around a hill a bit and it took me about 20 minutes to get up to it by the time I did two guys were already on it gutting it one guy was gutting while the other was working "security" as soon as I got around the hill the guy sees me and raises his gun right at me and seemed ready to shoot me all over a stupid elk. He told me I better get the f&%# out of there. What the hell is wrong with people these days. I guess it's just to much work for people to get out and do things for themselves anymore with out people having to hold each other's hands and to go through life the easy and dishonest way. So needless to say I didn't get any meat for my family. I hope it was worth it for those d-bags and I hope they choke on it and it tastes like ass. I may never do the rifle elk hunt again. 

And if you can't tell I'm only a little bit bitter.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Did those other guys shoot it and knock it down? The only reason I ask is because for some people it would be fair game if it was still on all fours. Either way, a guy pointing a gun at you is bull crap and you really should have called law enforcement. (if possible) That's a shi++y way to start your elk hunting career.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

No the only shot that I heard at all that day out there was my own. Yes I did call law enforcement on them with physical description and gps coordinates of the kill.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would have law enforcement on the phone. I heard of a similar deal years ago with guys wanting a relative's rifle...not cool.


----------



## elkaddict11 (Jun 16, 2014)

My grandpa had almost the same thing happen to him over a deer. He had my dad and uncle, both under the age of 12, with him when they approached the men gutting the deer. My grandpa asked what they were doing to his deer? The man pointed his rifle at him and said it wasn't my grandpas deer. My grandpa never went hunting again. Hung his old 30-06 up in the closet to collect dust.
Sorry to hear about your experience! It should never come to that!


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

That's pretty ridiculous. I hate that things like that happen here.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My wife had a similar (slightly different but same end result) thing happen on her le elk hunt last fall with a 370" 6x6. It sucked as that was her first hunt ever, but we were able to get her another bull a few days later, much smaller but nice. She's pretty soured by that experience. Sorry you had that happen.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

People are crazy. Animals aren't worth drama, but its hard to say what I would do if someone pointed a rifle at me. Especially if I had one of my kids. You want to avoid a dangerous situation but that guy is lucky because some would have the instinct to quick draw and drop his a**.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> People are crazy. Animals aren't worth drama, but its hard to say what I would do if someone pointed a rifle at me. Especially if I had one of my kids. You want to avoid a dangerous situation but that guy is lucky because some would have the instinct to quick draw and drop his a**.


That would totally be a defense of life and property right there. You just can't point a gun at someone without expecting to get shot. These guys took their life in their own hands over an elk! WTH?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

It's not very hard to track boots all the way back to a vehicle. These people that are pointing high powered rifles at people on the mountain need prison time.

Quote: "the guy sees me and raises his gun right at me"

Does this mean that the guy literally put his sights on you and held you at gun point? If this every happened to me I would drop my pack and run as fast I could back to my car and figure out which rig those idiots where in. It takes them a long time to pack an elk off of the mountains which should suffice to ride around and write down all of the plates in the vicinity. Then with that information I am sure you would be able to identify the gun pointer. I would really like to get involved with one of these incidents so that it can be on the news and the gunman can be prosecuted to the fullest extent.

Anyone else still remember *Jesse Buck Buckley*? http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=775495 
I want to be sure that every person that threatens to intentionally jeopardize the life of another hunter is permanently remembered for being a Denver Bronco. Let's get these crazy nut bags off of the mountain.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

It'd be interesting to hear the other side of the story.....I suspect it would be quite different.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Doesn't matter if his sights are on you or not. The guy clearly presented a clear and present danger by pointing the rifle at you and then uttered words of anger. That is when it is defendable in court on a defensive shooting. Bad thing is, it's your word against the other guy who ain't dead and a civil lawsuit would be eminent. 

Best thing to have done was to call law enforcement, better still to get a picture of their unit and license plate...

and Karma is a real thing. 8)


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I wouldn't let it ruin your elk hunt forever, it can really be a good experience. This is a pretty ridiculous occurrence if it went exactly how you are saying. No one in their right mind would raise a gun at someone with a high powered rifle, doing that to the wrong person, even just flaunting the weapon could end up with that guy being dead today because some people wouldn't just walk away from this. 

Anyway, don't let it ruin elk hunting for you, there's always gonna be idiots no matter what you do. Law enforcement the best call, if the threat continues then defending yourself would be.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It's almost too bad that there weren't some "backup shooters" in the area ready to help put your elk down immediately for you. Then the whole situation could have been avoided.

this coming weekend is the opening of the [crazy] rifle deer hunt. I plan to head out and provide backup shots for anyone that appears to need some help putting their deer down. I can't wait.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I was so surprised about it to begin with. My first thought was to raise my gun as well although I had it slung over my shoulder. I just couldn't believe the arrogance that they had. First to take an animal they they didn't even shoot second that they had the balls to point a gun at me and threaten me. Yes I thought about shooting them but in my opinion a spike elk isn't worth it. Second I was alone. I could get one guy but the other guy could get me. 98% of the time I hunt big game alone cause I can never get anyone to go. Nobody in my family hunts. Most friends just wait for the duck hunt. Needless to say I had no desire to get back out this past Saturday either. But I'm trying to see if I can get out of work at least half day for tomorrow to see what I might be able to do. Give it one last ditch effort to bring an animal home.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> It's not very hard to track boots all the way back to a vehicle. These people that are pointing high powered rifles at people on the mountain need prison time.
> 
> Quote: "the guy sees me and raises his gun right at me"
> 
> ...


Ironically enough I was up on the mountain where this happened hunting up there. I didn't know about it until I got back to work and they were talking about it. People are just crazy and most shouldn't be able to handle firearms.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Bdub said:


> I just couldn't believe the arrogance that they had. First to take an animal they they didn't even shoot .


There are some who think the ethical thing to do would have been to shoot your wounded animal for you...


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

450 yards is quite a bit of distance for an ethical kill shot for some folks, especially for your first rifle elk hunt, are you certain you hit the spike?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

As he mentioned no other shots being heard, are you implying that these other guys scared the spike to death? With just a bit of practice, a450 yard shot really isn't that hard with modern scopes and bullets.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Where the hell are you guys hunting? Compton, Chicago, Baghdad?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

One thing that convicts these guys as vultures is the fact that one of the individuals stood guard. (So long as the side of the story that we got is true) That to me is an immediate indication that they were making an effort to claim an animal that wasn't theirs. 

On another note I was about 100 yards away from my father when I shot my first elk and somehow he never heard the shot. We were in some dense pine trees. He is not deaf by any means but sometimes sound can travel in weird directions. 

The thing that gets me angry is the gun pointing thing. There is never a reasonable excuse to point a rifle at another person. 

Quote: Yes I thought about shooting them but in my opinion a spike elk isn't worth it. Second I was alone. I could get one guy but the other guy could get me.

That there is a dangerous thought. Imagine the news headlines and the lawyers fees. Driving around and documenting plates and vehicles would have been the most productive thing to do. After they left figuring out the boot tracks at the sight of kill and matching them to the vehicle would have been like shooting fish in a barrel. Seeing those guys in court would have been an exclusive privilege. Imagine smiling back at them as they are getting cuffed and about to lose their anal virginity. Wouldn't that have been a better outcome?

It takes very little detective work to identify these lowlifes. We owe it to ourselves to get them off of the mountain. As a son of a county prosecutor it is very easy to throw the book at them once you get them near a gavel. My question is why are you not pursuing them? I would be angry enough that I would want to see them lose their privilege of owning a firearm. I could careless about the elk.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Depending on the conditions and just when the killing shot may of been fired and if the OP was huffing and puffing he may not of heard the last shot. 

I have been in areas where my hunting partners were very surprised when I come into camp with a deer and they never did hear the shot that I fired and we were never more than 400 yards apart all day.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Just looked up old Jesse Buckley on utahs right to know web page, and seen he pled guilty to 2 counts of Reckless Endangerment. Last year I had the DNR stop in my camp looking for a guy who shot at hunters on the upper setting road near kamas. Makes you think for a while that it can happen to anyone. Hope we dont have to hear many more stories about this happening.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Seems pathetic to me that crap like this happens. There are a whole lot of stories about it so it's not very rare. Most often it's not even a trophy animal (not that it should make any difference). 

I've got a hunch that if a guy were to post a thread on here stating that he was going hunting, and really needed the meat for his family he could either find those willing to help him fill his tag, or some who would be willing to donate the meat they brought home to him.

There is just no justification for doing something like this that I can think of.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> One thing that convicts these guys as vultures is the fact that one of the individuals stood guard. (So long as the side of the story that we got is true) That to me is an immediate indication that they were making an effort to claim an animal that wasn't theirs.
> 
> On another note I was about 100 yards away from my father when I shot my first elk and somehow he never heard the shot. We were in some dense pine trees. He is not deaf by any means but sometimes sound can travel in weird directions.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you, Nambaster. Getting the law involved is by far the best bet. I had a little situation on the opening morning of the elk hunt this year with a guy who has been a thorn in the side of my family and many other land owners in the area for years. This is a guy that absolutely cannot be reasoned with and would soundly beat me every time at a game of who can be the biggest jackass. So when I had my little situation with him on the elk opener I just let him dig his own grave, then I called up the DWR who got to the area amazingly fast, handled the situation very professionally, and basically did all my dirty work for me. This tool is in a load of trouble now and invoking the power of the law nailed this guy way harder than any vigilante justice by my hands ever could without me getting myself in trouble. I'd like to share the story here, but I'm not sure it's wise to do it just yet.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> 450 yards is quite a bit of distance for an ethical kill shot for some folks, especially for your first rifle elk hunt, are you certain you hit the spike?


I shot a cow out at 420 yards my first time last year. I never had any practice before that. (shot lots but never at this distance) Of course it helps to have a Sendero 7mm rem mag topped with a first focal plane scope $$$$$ (with turrets) zeroed at 200 yards with Nosler ammo, specialized rings, nightforce base, a shooting rest, with a bedded stock and ... .. oh CRaP... my kEy bOarD is running o ut of 
ink

Anyway if this happened to me I might say something like, "Well this is an interesting situation we have all got ourselves in. I am real curious to see what the 2 policeman I hunt with will have to say about this. The way I see it - You both can leave or I need to get on the phone to tell them to quit hiking over here. What would you like me to do?"

If they leave - Great. If they don't then I would call my friends the cops and politely let them know I have a man standing in front of me with a rifle pointed at my face.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

jshuag said:


> I shot a cow out at 420 yards my first time last year. I never had any practice before that. (shot lots but never at this distance) Of course it helps to have a Sendero 7mm rem mag topped with a first focal plane scope $$$$$ (with turrets) zeroed at 200 yards with Nosler ammo, specialized rings, nightforce base, a shooting rest, with a bedded stock and ... .. oh CRaP... my kEy bOarD is running o ut of
> ink


That's awesome man, I harvested two elk this year with my $300 Savage and $40 Bushnell scope on top without BDC....just saying it doesn't take a lot of money to hunt.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I completely agree with you, Nambaster. Getting the law involved is by far the best bet. I had a little situation on the opening morning of the elk hunt this year with a guy who has been a thorn in the side of my family and many other land owners in the area for years. This is a guy that absolutely cannot be reasoned with and would soundly beat me every time at a game of who can be the biggest jackass. So when I had my little situation with him on the elk opener I just let him dig his own grave, then I called up the DWR who got to the area amazingly fast, handled the situation very professionally, and basically did all my dirty work for me. This tool is in a load of trouble now and invoking the power of the law nailed this guy way harder than any vigilante justice by my hands ever could without me getting myself in trouble. I'd like to share the story here, but I'm not sure it's wise to do it just yet.


I think you will be very dissapointed with the results. I had what may be a similar experience with a group party hunting well after some had fill tags all still packing rifles, all blatantly trespassing not wearing orange so as to not be seen. All busted three years in a row, yet that didnt change anything still right back at it in year number four. I think its the pansy DA's and too forgiving judges that ruin the whole system IMHO. First time offender is one thing, blatant recidivism is another.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> That's awesome man, I harvested two elk this year with my $300 Savage and $40 Bushnell scope on top without BDC....just saying it doesn't take a lot of money to hunt.


At what distance?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

jshuag said:


> At what distance?


Just 236 yards, zeroed it at 200 with holes touching so it worked well, next year though I will likely be building a 700+ yard setup.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I think you will be very dissapointed with the results. I had what may be a similar experience with a group party hunting well after some had fill tags all still packing rifles, all blatantly trespassing not wearing orange so as to not be seen. All busted three years in a row, yet that didnt change anything still right back at it in year number four. I think its the pansy DA's and too forgiving judges that ruin the whole system IMHO. First time offender is one thing, blatant recidivism is another.


What county is this in? Sounds like they need a new prosecutor. When it comes to trespassing not wearing orange and party hunting I am pretty sure there is a way to get the judges and attorneys relieved of their positions if there have been offenses 4 years in a row.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> What county is this in? Sounds like they need a new prosecutor. When it comes to trespassing not wearing orange and party hunting I am pretty sure there is a way to get the judges and attorneys relieved of their positions if there have been offenses 4 years in a row.


Duchesne County. I personally witnessed the CO ticket them on the third year as I lead them to their hut full of beer cans all over; still back to their old ways the next year. It was priceless, we had to wake one of them up as he was asleep with no license and no orange right in teh middle of teh trail 300 yards on to very clearly marked private property. I could go on...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Very bad deal!

I had something last year happen to me, that I would have never thought could or would happen. I had a late season Cow tag and went in on snowmobiles. So I shot a cow and she laid just off the road. As I got to her I found that I had left my pack on the other sled at my truck with all the knives. Thinking I was the only one around I went back to my truck, got my other sled and pack and back to my elk. When going down the trail I ran into a man and his son on a wheeler. (they came from the bottom) He stopped me and asked, "is that your Elk in the road." I told him yes. Well I gutted it for ya. 
I was a little taken at the time, but very thankful also. He thought that someone had shot it and left it. I told him that I made it up there without my pack and had to go back and get it.

Some of you may know the guy. He does a lot with Dutch Oven Cook offs and I think he might be a fireman? He said he is like the pres or vp of it or something like that? Not speaking ill of him, I probely would have done the same thing, and he was honest and up front about it all.... 

Sure no elk or animal is worth a gun fight, but I am not sure what I would do if someone pointed a gun at me.... No really I think I know what I would do....


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

I've been shot at during the rifle deer hunt (no, it wasn't a stray bullet) it was a clown trying to prove a point that he didn't like the fact we were standing on the ridge he was watching. I have had guns pointed at me during the elk hunt. These are the risks you take when walking into country with armed men and women with who knows what running through their minds......

My bad experiences happened when I was young.......if I ever have a similar experience in the future (where someone intentionally shoots at me)......the outcome may be devestating for the initiator.....unless they kill me first.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't let that experience sour you. Just find a place to hunt that a lot fewer hunters. I hunted Monday-Thursday after the opener. Didn't see another hunter (other than road hunters), was into elk every day, and had them bugling around me every morning. It was one of the most fun Any Bull hunts I've had.


----------



## quartz (Dec 16, 2013)

Does anyone know the best approach to getting in touch with 'law enforcement' on this one? I know from previous experience with wilderness activities that 911 operators are not always best to call first. (Avalanche on Mt. Superior... Is that Superior Way or Superior Court???)

Is the 800 number on DNR poaching hotline maybe better? http://wildlife.utah.gov/report-wildlife-crimes.html


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

TAK said:


> Very bad deal!
> 
> I had something last year happen to me, that I would have never thought could or would happen. I had a late season Cow tag and went in on snowmobiles. So I shot a cow and she laid just off the road. As I got to her I found that I had left my pack on the other sled at my truck with all the knives. Thinking I was the only one around I went back to my truck, got my other sled and pack and back to my elk. When going down the trail I ran into a man and his son on a wheeler. (they came from the bottom) He stopped me and asked, "is that your Elk in the road." I told him yes. Well I gutted it for ya.
> I was a little taken at the time, but very thankful also. He thought that someone had shot it and left it. I told him that I made it up there without my pack and had to go back and get it.
> ...


I hope you had your tag on it before you left it the first time. I say this because of a situation that happened on avintaquin a couple years ago. me and a friend came up horse canyon from the bottom about 2/3's up We found a dead, gutted cow in the middle of the road. There was about 18 inches of snow and it was still snowing at the time. by the amount of snow on it we could tell it had been there for hours.  There was not a tag on it or anything else. We traveled almost all the way to the top following 4 wheeler tracks and found no one. my friends truck was lifted and we had all 4 tires chained and we still were having problems before we topped out. it was starting to get dark and was still snowing. The amount of snow that was falling we knew it might be hard to get into it the next day without snowmobiles, and would be difficult to locate the cow that would have several inches on it. We felt that we had done all we could to find the rightful owner. So my friend stuck a tag on it once it became dark and down the mountain we went.

about 20 minutes later we had a four wheeler on our tail so we pulled over and the guy started threatening us since we had "His" elk. This guy had no orange on or a rifle. I asked him if it was his elk where was his tag on it?? "He said my tag is in my pocket". I asked why then didn't he tag it when he shot it? He stated he was afraid it would get pulled off while he dragged it up the mountain with his fourwheeler(That made a little sense to me). I told him that we had found it and thought no one was coming after it due to the weather circumstances and since no one had tagged it we felt that it was abandoned. I then stated to him we would give it back if he answered one last question. 
I then asked him if he thought threatening and calling us thieves was the smartest move he had made since we had a cow elk with our tag on it in our truck and both had firearms and he had none? I did not say this in a threatening manner but a way that he might hopefully think about how he possibly had put himself in a very bad situation. he didn't really answer out loud but I knew it had made him think. So we dumped the elk and my friend took his tag off. We then made sure he had a cut tag for the animal. and we departed ways.

Morals of the story: Put your tags on your animals and don't put yourself in a situation where things can go south quickly.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Unfortunately it seems that this type of thing is happening quite a bit. I just got a phone call from a friend who got attacked on the general hunt in Idaho over a disputed buck. Luckily his two brothers were there and helped defend him from an apparently very tough attacker. All four were injured and the attackers rifle got thrown down a rockslide by one of the brothers during the scuffle. I can't even imagine this scenario. What a disgrace to sportsmanship. What a dangerous situation. 

One thing I've noticed is that most of these situations occur where many hunters are concentrated. It might be wise to avoid such areas. I know I do. Glad everyone came out of the situation without any extra holes.-------SS


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

greatwhitehunter said:


> These are the risks you take when walking into country


Maybe I am ignorant but I don't feel this is a "risk" I am taking. Tripping, slipping on rocks, falling from a tree stand... Those are risks. This is ignorant A holes that think they are tuff guys or suck at hunting.


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

I had a similar experience as the OP many years ago and it has altered my habits ever since. I had a cow tag on the Cache unit 9 yrs ago. I drove up mid week and set up camp. I walked into an area I had hunted before. My bro in law was pushing a herd below a ridge line that wasn't too far from my truck. I set up on the ridge ahead of him and as luck would have it I witnessed a small herd crossing in front of me, evading my bro in law. 3 very fast shots at 60 yds with my 30-06, all landing in the boiler room, put the cow down 15 feet from where the first shot had hit its mark. I walked up to the animal, verified it was down for good and stood amazed at how big elk really are. This was my very first elk hunt. I took off my pack, laid my rifle down next to the animal and walked to the edge of the ridge, maybe 50yds away. I whistled for my bro in law and waited as he came up to where I was. Together we made our way back to my elk only to find a guy, dressed in full western wear, no blaze orange and clutching his riifle standing over my elk. I say clutching because it was not slung over his shoulder but embraced by both hands and held "at the ready." I didn't think too much about it and greeted him as he proceeded to inspect the animal. He looked at me and said with much disgust, "It is a cow." To which I replied, "yep, I have one of the 5 or so tags that year." He then told me he had been chasing the herd all over the mountain.......no blaze, no pack, just rifle, cowboy hat and cowboy boots. This seemed odd, we were in some rough country and his outfit just caught me as odd. I asked if he had a spike tag and he replied, "I am chasing moose." I proceeded to tell him about the other party who we met driving into our campsite that also were chasing moose. I started sharing our experience about seeing a nice bull out of camp but he turned around mid story and started following the elk tracks down off the ridge. Creepy to say the least. Not sure how many moose tags there were but the party we met earlier, who drove the purdiest maroon Dodge Ram connected that same afternoon and we both arrived at Horlachers that following morning. I always wondered if my elk was a spike if that guy would have taken claim. Now days my rifle stays loaded and right next to me through the whole process of field dressing and hiking out. I also make myself very transparent when walking up to others in the field. I take my hat off and keep my rifle slung over my shoulder, same as if I was approaching a rancher when seeking permission to gain access. I have encountered many guys that carry their guns in a military style across the chest hold as they walk into me, especially when bird hunting. It gives me the eebie jeebies but then again I get that same feeling while walking through Basspro and watching all the shmucks dry firing and aiming the bargain priced clearance weapons, that are available to grab by anyone. They point the dang things throughout the aisles and into the crowd of customers. I cannot stress gun safety enough to my boy and I am not afraid to speak up and remind a fellow patron about treating a firearm as if it is always loaded. Aaarghhh.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I am curious do these sort of occurrences happen near roads? or deep in the high country?


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

My experience was about 1-1/2 miles in but it was a steep area. Access and parking was limited so he clearly didn't park near us, putting him 2 miles from the other parking area. Not a hike I would take in cowboy boots and no water.....


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The incident with my friend in Idaho occurred 4 miles in from a trailhead in steep high country. The guy who attacked him rode in on a horse. My friend and his brothers backpacked in and were spike camping in the wilderness.----------SS


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

man, that's crazy...i'm glad i haven't ran into this situation yet...


----------



## BYUHunter (Oct 7, 2013)

I can't believe they pointed a rifle at you. Then again, after seeing some of the crap that some of Utah's "Premier Sportsmen" are capable of, I can believe it. I sure hope I'm never in that situation, because I'm not going to sit around and see if they're bluffing...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Duchesne County. I personally witnessed the CO ticket them on the third year as I lead them to their hut full of beer cans all over; still back to their old ways the next year. It was priceless, we had to wake one of them up as he was asleep with no license and no orange right in teh middle of teh trail 300 yards on to very clearly marked private property. I could go on...


I think you misspelled the county name isn't it "Dou*he Shame County?" lol no offense fellow Duchesner's, but some places have crazy vigilantes that get called into office and places of authority and some places get passive church mouse prosecution.

I wish lame judges and prosecutors get exposed to public media more often. That judge in Tooele being a prime example. Anyone else remember that female judge in Tooele county who lost her career?


----------

